# What Gene Does this Grulla Colt Look To You? Frame?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely frame not sure what else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Definitely frame not sure what else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had at least frame figured, but I'm not sure what else either.....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Frame, sabino, and splash, IMO. Frame is obviously causing the color framing and the top-heavy facial markings. It's also fighting with splash on the leg markings. Frame doesn't like white on the legs and splash does. Sabino because of the jagged edges and because sabino does not like white over eyes. While one eye is surrounded by white, it's got "eyeliner" and the eye appears to have remained brown. The white bends around the other eye.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I say definitely frame and maybe Sabino.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

So this boy will be producing color if bred most likely. His sire is possitive for LWOs. Not sure what this colt's testing is but I bet it's possitive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is definitely LWO positive.

And he very well may NOT be a good color producer. I know many loud overo stallions that cant produce anything more then a few socks and broad blaze.

Genetics are tricky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> He is definitely LWO positive.
> 
> And he very well may NOT be a good color producer. I know many loud overo stallions that cant produce anything more then a few socks and broad blaze.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I heard about 10% may end up being solid even if homozygous. Genetics are very tricky. But even then a solid foal out of this guy has a chance of frame and producing major chrome isn't that true? I had seen most of his siblings were colored. Don't think I had seen a solid but I didn't look at them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with likely all three overo genes.

He also doesn't look very grullo (black dun) to me unless he's severely sun bleached. Maybe brown dun, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Frame carrier = OLWS positive. He's N/O because there is no question about whether he is has frame. 

And I agree with the possibilities of him producing color. My mare's dam is frame/splash/sabino and is about as loud as this guy. When bred to a solid QH, my mare came out solid. She's N/O also, but is primarily solid.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If you do breed him in the future just be sure to let people know two frame carriers can equal a lethal white foal. Unfortunately my friend learned about frame and lethal white too late and her mare just had a lethal foal who died instantly after birth. This mare is completely solid except her face white and a small white spot on her side, so she doesn't loudly express frame like yours does, but you can see how the face white goes over the eye some. And so she learned about frame and lethal white the hard way.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I will post pictures sent to me. He's got a nearly black stripes down his back. He's just gorgeous, but I'm caught between three boys. I've yet to post the third one yet but he's AQHA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I totally agree. I heard about 10% may end up being solid even if homozygous. Genetics are very tricky. But even then a solid foal out of this guy has a chance of frame and producing major chrome isn't that true? I had seen most of his siblings were colored. Don't think I had seen a solid but I didn't look at them all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Homozygous for what? Homozygous for frame would be a death sentence, so what did you mean by that?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

caljane said:


> Homozygous for what? Homozygous for frame would be a death sentence, so what did you mean by that?


Probably meant one of the other pinto patterns that was being discussed.


----------

